

Lap dancers earn more when they are most fertile - mhartl
http://www.economist.com/science/displaystory.cfm?story_id=9942043

======
ks
Could it be that the women behave differently when they are most fertile? It
would make sense that they would try their hardest to get pregnant at that
time of the month.

~~~
testapplication
Depending on their circumstances, it could also make sense that they would try
hardest not to get pregnant at that time of the month.

------
aristus
Does anyone else think the Econ has gone downhill in the last couple of years?
It's not just the overly-cheeky photo captions, the bad puns, the annoyingly
small vocabulary of the new editor (how many times can you use the word
"Schadenfreude [1]"?), the "amazing new energy technology!" ads in the back --
but the actual substance, the subjects it reports on, are devolving into
factoids and titillation with a side dish of political snark.

[1]
[http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Aeconomist.com+Schadenf...](http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Aeconomist.com+Schadenfreude)

~~~
uuilly
I do think it has gone downhill a bit since the new editor came on board. But
I still think it's the best single news source out there. However science
articles that boil humans down to testoserone and estrogen sacks have been
their bread and butter for a while. Personally, I don't mind it.

------
ardit33
So, what has this to do with "Hacker news"? Do we imply that hackers are more
effective when they are horny?

Sorry, but stories like this are better suited for reddit or digg.

~~~
pg
Many hackers are interested in science generally.

~~~
sethjohn
...and there are many places where they can get and discuss information about
science. I'm sure many hackers are also interested in xbox360 and Ron Paul,
but that doesn't mean they are good fodder for discussion as 'hacker news'.

I understand that you are trying to broaden the purview of YC news, but my
personal preference is for a more focused site.

------
sspencer
Sounds like the infamous T-shirt experiment.

<http://beheco.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/full/15/4/579>

------
whacked_new
Reddit had the same study a while ago, reported by psychology today
[http://www.psychologytoday.com/articles/index.php?term=pto-4...](http://www.psychologytoday.com/articles/index.php?term=pto-4435.html)

------
naivehs
and another piece of the puzzel

